# wet venting



## Jnohss (May 26, 2012)

what is your take on the wet vent? I am really trying to pass this master exam, in babylon ny. the wet vent codes are so messed up. i think everything should be individually vented anyways.

let here what you complainers have to say!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Jnohss said:


> what is your take on the wet vent? I am really trying to pass this master exam, in babylon ny. the wet vent codes are so messed up. i think everything should be individually vented anyways.
> 
> let here what you complainers have to say!!


Am I drunk seeing this guy is BACK????!!!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I always wet vents...makes my pipe slide in better :thumbsup:


----------



## Jnohss (May 26, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Am I drunk seeing this guy is BACK????!!!


the air behind the water off of one dry vent, the logic of this seems to be off. you would think if you had at least 2 pipes coming up and connecting, this would vent the system even better. the traps can stay sealed and flow will stay normal. problem solved!


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Back to the books, jnohss. You don't quite get the vent thing yet/


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

You've never stack vented anything? That's basically wet venting


----------



## Kempsville (Aug 4, 2009)

*Kempsville*

No need to waste time and material, wet venting works fine, 1.5 on Lav. wet vent , 2 inch on shower or tub off of 3 inch line. Works fine, water on bottom of line air on top. Inspectors here do not count the first fixture. 3 inch line includes the water closet, reventing every fixture close is a waste of time and material.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Kempsville said:


> No need to waste time and material, wet venting works fine, 1.5 on Lav. wet vent , 2 inch on shower or tub off of 3 inch line. Works fine, water on bottom of line air on top. Inspectors here do not count the first fixture. 3 inch line includes the water closet, reventing every fixture close is a waste of time and material.


Careful Kempville, you are helping a handyman...


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Jnohss said:


> the air behind the water off of one dry vent, the logic of this seems to be off. you would think if you had at least 2 pipes coming up and connecting, this would vent the system even better. the traps can stay sealed and flow will stay normal. problem solved!



Trying to learn plumbing from the code books is like trying gain respect by demanding it: You need to do the work before either makes sense.

You need to put in your time in the field under the supervision of plumbers to understand the code book and conduct yourself honorably to know what respect is.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

It's so funny that this guy don't get it. Not one single person has agreed with him, & most have slammed him, yet he still thinks, we are the jerks, & are just jealous of him. :laughing: Every come back he has, all he does is name calling, rather than explaining, what he perceives is going on in that pea brain of his.

He reminds me of a blond joke. This guy sees the evening news & they have breaking news story that there is one car driving the wrong way down the expressway. He calls his wife, cuz he knows she is on her way home from work, & takes this same expressway home. He gets on the phone & says, hi honey, I just heard on the news & wanted to warn you, that there is one car driving the wrong way, on the expressway. His wife says, one car my ass, they're all driving the wrong way.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Jnohss said:


> what is your take on the wet vent? I am really trying to pass this master exam, in babylon ny. the wet vent codes are so messed up. i think everything should be individually vented anyways.
> 
> let here what you complainers have to say!!



Well, personally, I try to save space when venting....If the customer has a clothes dryer, I just hook into that with that really sturdy flex line made from aluminum. Don't use the plastic because it melts.
If they don't have a clothes dryer, but DO have a bathroom vent fan, you can use that route and just vent into the attic. Be sure to put a piece of screen over the end of the vent though, or spiders might pop up in the toilets.

If they have neither a dryer or a bathroom vent fan, then you will HAVE to run some type of pipe to a chimney or furnace flue...which ever you use, be sure to duct tape securely.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Jnohss, there is a lenghty and informative and animated thread on venting that you might want to study. As long as there is air flow on the dicharge side you dont need a vent for a mass of water to move by gravity.........its a useful and actually a more sober topic because understanding venting assists in service troubleshooting as well as making sense of the code.


----------



## rbaduy_tata (Dec 1, 2011)

i pass the NC plumbing p1 license. thanks everybody...


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

When i'm in a city that allows wet venting i do it,not only does it save time and material it also also the structure/ drilling less holes,notching and here in California there are strict earthquake code and it only makes sense, just wish it was used more often.Only draw back for me would be when roughing in means deeper trenches. just got make sure you have enough fall if your sewer tie in is shallow. YOUR SH.....T IS MY BREAD AND BUTTER.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

billy_awesome said:


> You've never stack vented anything? That's basically wet venting


Not if it is on the top floor.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Venting is way overrated....:yes:
Trust me...

Just use these and you'll be fine....


----------



## Narin (May 2, 2012)

It's between the last and second last fixture in my books.



Redwood said:


> Venting is way overrated....:yes:
> Trust me...
> 
> Just use these and you'll be fine....


You only use AAV's? Are you serious? We only use them occasionally to seal off the top of traps and stuff when there's a D/W connection or something.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Narin said:


> It's between the last and second last fixture in my books.
> 
> 
> 
> You only use AAV's? Are you serious? We only use them occasionally to seal off the top of traps and stuff when there's a D/W connection or something.


Read the whole thread, Narin :shifty:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Read the whole thread, Narin :shifty:


Yes, a single post would leave you with a lack of understanding the discussion here...


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

In my experience I have learned that the best way to vent is by playing in traffic. Maybe you should try it some time. :whistling:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Abel Plumber said:


> In my experience I have learned that the best way to vent is by playing in traffic. Maybe you should try it some time. :whistling:


Jogging the centerline of the LIE against the flow should be the best way I can think of...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Jnohss said:


> what is your take on the wet vent? I am really trying to pass this master exam, in babylon ny. the wet vent codes are so messed up. i think everything should be individually vented anyways.
> 
> let here what you complainers have to say!!


 WTF! I am not complaining dont wet vent then!:laughing:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

pilot light said:


> WTF! I am not complaining dont wet vent then!:laughing:


 
But then you have a dry vent.:whistling2:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

billy_awesome said:


> You've never stack vented anything? That's basically wet venting


Thats why they call it the wet vent portion of a soil or waste stack Jnohss!:thumbup:


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

This can't be the same hack !! Wow !!! Didn't you say way back you were a master plumber because your partner was one !!! Let me tell you why you can't pass the exam !!! Your not a plumber .... Go back to building decks


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Jnohss said:


> what is your take on the wet vent? I am really trying to pass this master exam, in babylon ny. the wet vent codes are so messed up. i think everything should be individually vented anyways.
> 
> let here what you complainers have to say!!


 Circuit venting is also quite messed up as well. Can you ind.vent that? Of course not why? The super bowl!


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Wet venting isn't limited to just stack venting. Horizontal wet venting can be achieved if you design and size it properly. It isn't code in UPC though.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Isn't wet venting the definition of a fart that got away from you? :thumbsup:


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Circuit venting is also quite messed up as well. Can you ind.vent that? Of course not why? The super bowl!


Wha?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

pilot light said:


> Circuit venting is also quite messed up as well. Can you ind.vent that? Of course not why? The super bowl!



http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/tv-c...centric-pro-plumbers-19081/index2/#post279880


:jester:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

johnlewismcleod said:


> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/tv-c...centric-pro-plumbers-19081/index2/#post279880
> 
> 
> :jester:


 Ya i know Rjbphd has got we as the darkhorse contender!:laughing:


----------



## Pinnacle (May 16, 2012)

circuit vent the back vent on the stack vent hit it with a yoke vent then finish it off with the wet vent.:thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Pinnacle said:


> circuit vent the back vent on the stack vent hit it with a yoke vent then finish it off with the wet vent.:thumbup:


 By yoke vent you mean modified stack vent right...? :blink: That dark horse eh!


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Really starting to think we let a few non plumbers in

Sent from my miniature laptop


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

pilot light said:


> Circuit venting is also quite messed up as well. Can you ind.vent that? Of course not why? The super bowl!


Would you try to start making just a little more sense??


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

No stems no seeds that we don't neeeeeeddddd........:laughing:


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Isn't wet venting the definition of a fart that got away from you? :thumbsup:


Not sure? But I know a fart is just a scout for the real deal!


----------

